# Grooming Pic Help!



## evaofnc (Feb 22, 2011)

Well somehow Eva managed to get into the living room while I was at work this morning and decided to play with some some candy canes that were sitting on a table. I came home for lunch and she's a hot, sticky mess! I managed to pull out most of the bits and pieces of candy cane but now her poor fur is all matted and gross looking around her face, paws, and even her back:suspicious:

This is way too big of a grooming job for me to think about tackling and my usual groomer is on vacation for the holidays. It looks like my only choice is going to be bringing her to Petsmart this afternoon:frusty: I'm worried because of all the bad things I have heard but I really don't have a choice. Can anyone share with me some pictures of Havanese puppy cuts that you think would give the groomer a very clear idea of the standard look for Havanese? I'm hoping that having them loaded on my phone to show them will help avoid a complete disaster.


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

What if you just have them wash/dry her instead of a clip? That should be cheaper and you won't have to worry about not liking the cut.


----------



## evaofnc (Feb 22, 2011)

You know I hadn't even thought of that! I worry though that if they wash her without working on the mats first then it's just going to cause the mats to get worse.


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

I would have a hope that the mats are "real" mats, but are just hair stuck together with candy cane "goo" and once the warm water hits them, they will come apart. Am I being too optimistic????


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

I meant "aren't real mats", of course!


----------



## evaofnc (Feb 22, 2011)

That's what I'm hoping for too. Don't know if candy canes act like some sort of super glue though haha.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

OH that's horrible. I hope it's not too much of an ordeal getting her cleaned up. On the plus side, at least she must smell nice (and minty fresh).


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I think groomers have special shampoos/solutions for situations like this. Dogs love to roll in all sorts of interesting stuff. If you explain what happened they can probably bathe her and get it out without cutting. I hope so.

Eva was probably just trying to get in the holiday spirit.


----------



## evaofnc (Feb 22, 2011)

Cool. My game plan now is to have them just wash her up and hopefully that takes care of everything :biggrin1:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

We are anxiously awaiting those pictures.


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

Oh, please do return and give us an update!!! Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What? No 'before' picture? I like to hang candy canes on my Christmas tree and almost picked up a couple of boxes this year and then remember McGee and thought "I don't think so!" HaHa


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

How did it go? By the way I love her outfit does it have wings? the fabric combo is so cute! . I inquired about a puppy cut at petco and the woman actually told me I wouldn't be happy that the size of their cutters are way shorter than a cute puppy cut.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

We are waiting for the update, please let us know.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

You have to be very careful when you ask for a puppy cut at the groomer. Every puppy cut is different to each groomer. Tell them exactly how long you want the hair cut and where.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Just wondering what the outcome was...candy canes washed out?


----------

